# Poll: What Cellular/Mobile Service we use for Delivery??



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Title says it all. Please specify if you have a spare Phone with what service too.
I have my main phone with AT&T MVNO* H2O and spare with RingPlus FREE service which runs on Sprint network.

* MVNO: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_virtual_network_operator


----------



## TripTime (May 31, 2016)

I have a Moto G from Boost Mobile that is on Ringplus with curie upgrade plan. The data is only 3G but it works great.

I also have a LG Tribute 2 on Ringplus as backup. This phone is not as good because it does not have an auto focusing camera.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Bump! Sorry need some more votes!


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

My main 3 phones (primary job phone, my TNC phone, and a prepaid burner) are all on T-Mobile. I have a backup Android phone that's on Tracfone, which uses AT&T networks for GSM network access.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Polls will end tomorrow, looks like T Mobile is the most favorite among drivers. Its a very very small sample to comment on but that is what I got!
Here is an excellent deal offered by T Mobile just for this weekend 
http://tinyurl.com/hxqp8c3


----------

